# Oh goodie ... another test/Deca log .Sit down, shut up and get readin' !!



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

1st off ... sorry for the title ...I couldn't think what to call it and i know there a few test/deca logs out there anyway .

My names oli, i've got *ginger hair* and i like to make amateur porn. well i say "make" That's a lie . but i like it

Finally started my test/deca cycle today.Been organising it for months now as its pretty hard for me to get hold of gear . and moneys pretty tight atm

30ml Test enanthate 250mg

10ml Deca 250 and 10 amps deca 100mg (bought off a mate)

200 25mg Proviron tabs

5000iu Hcg100

winstrol tabs

50 nova +50 clomid

i WAS going to kick-start with dbol but i cant get hold of it.  No biggie Cycle looks like this .

..week 1-12... Test E 250mg twice weekly

week 3-10... Deca 350mg once weekly

week 3-12... Hcg 500iu e3d

week 12-14... (leading up to pct)

winstrol25/50mg proviron dailyNova on hand for any mishaps

*
*

*
Training ...Mon - hamstrings/ triceps*

*
Tue - Shoulders*

*
Wed - Back*

*
Thurs- Chest*

*
Fri - RESTSat - Quads/ biceps*

You maybe wondering why i dont just do Bi's with tri's and quads with hams Well ...I realised when i was training legs on the same day ... after i had done quads, i shouldn't have the energy to train another big muscle group. Same with bicep and tricep, i no they arent BIG muscles but Once your tricep is pumped I started feeling like i couldn't get full ROM on bicep exercises... My opinion anyway 

Since i started this was, god i've noticed a BIGGG diffrence. NOW I WALK LIKE JOHN WAYNE TWICE A WEEK LOL

*Stats.*

23 years old

2nd cycle ...

first time deca

Weight.. 13st

Height 5'10

sexuallity- straight fftopic:

Bench - 110kg

Deadlift - 170kg

squat - 170kg

I dont do One Rep Max's so all these weights are 6+ reps :bounce:I might try one rep max's once every month or so . just to see

Anyway , il be logging my workout/ diet/ pics very frequently and as always

*CRITICISM ALWAYS WELCOME!!*If you see something you dont like .. let your voice be heard , *NOT* like all the rats in my gym just sit there and watch people with bad form

Ps. i got carried away wen i was injecting today, and did the deca aswell as the test . ooops LOL not mena start that till week 3 .


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Tricep/hammys today

Close grip bench -- 70kg/12 80kg/8 85kg/6

kickbacks -- 16kg/10 18kg/6 18kg/6

rope pullovers -- 40kg/12 45kg/7 45kg dropped after 6 reps to 20kg to failure

Skullcrushers -- 28kg/ 8 30kg/8

Stiffleg deadlift -- 80kg/12 100kg/10 120kg /8

Seated curls -- 40kg/12 50kg/10 60kg/6 .... then to burnout i did 5 sets of 15 reps without gettin off the machine . Oh fuk me that hurts lol

Then i had to cycle home ... my triceps were so pumped i couldn't grip the handle bars properly and my legs were so stiff i couldn't peddle lol


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

cheers bro.

repped


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

reason for jabbing twice mate wen u can do it once ? subbed anyway


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Will be following this one mate! Thinking of starting a log for my onerip cycle.

Good luck buddy that's impressive squatting especially for reps!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Reason is ... the deca i have it really thick stuff . and dont wanna be pinning myself with 2ml test and 1ml deca in the same shot lol

i'll be there for hours LOL

I figured il see how it goes, plus twice keeps blood levels stabilized

After a few weeks i might up the deca from 250 to 350 (the vial i have is 250mg and i have 100mg amps)


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Will be following this one mate! Thinking of starting a log for my onerip cycle.Good luck buddy that's impressive squatting especially for reps!


Cheers bro. i dont usually squat, im a leg press man myself . but my leg press goes up... my squat goes up. and vica-versa... squats only once every blue moon


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

chopping and changin my routine a bit ... instead of shoulders im stickin back on tuesdays .

and switchin hammys with quads .

Back today was amesome, although i couldn't do deadlifts (i did them stiff legged yestrday) - the reason for switching hammys and quads around.

Lat pulldown - 60kg/12 70kg/7 80kg/4 superset with close grip 45kg

Single arm row- 28kg/10 28kg/10

Seated rope pulls- 60kg/12 70kg/10 80kg/10

Vertital lat machine-- 80kg/10 100kg/7

Seated row -- 60kg/12 70kg/8 80kg/6

Finished off with a little forarm work which i usually miss out but seen as they were pumped it seemed like a ideal time to start


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Subbed - wish I could squat 210 for 6 that's impressive! Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Subbed - wish I could squat 210 for 6 that's impressive! Good luck with your cycle.


cheers bro. as i said i dont do them everyweek. maybe once every 3-4 weeks . the rest of the time i leg press. gets strength up tremendously!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i read as far as ginger :001_tt2:

oj mate subd....impressive lifts allround for ur weight! id say jabbin twice a week with enanthate is the best way :thumbup1:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yer twice a week is the norm i think , stabilizes blood levels.

Am i right in saying you can jab test and deca in the same shot?

I got so carried away on my 1st injection , i forgot i wasn't mena shoot the deca til week 3.

LOL,

i stuck them in the same shot, and all went fine .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh both in the same shot is fine. u just gonna start deca now then..or still wait till week 3?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

still gunna wait till week 3.

I'm new to deca, and im lovin this placibo effect lol ... i no deca kicks in quickly but i appear bigger  lol

Dbols on its way as we speek


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Wc is a banned lab dude remove from ure post


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry didnt no bud sorry. removed


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ok so just recieved my 'nutrisport weight gain ', well impressed with delievery from explosive nutrition .(ordered 4pm last nyt, )

This stuff tastes truely awful, really chalky, but suppose youve just got to down it lol

had two already today .

A genral diet for me . (week days)

BREAKFAST

2 bagels w/ peanut butter

100gram oats

1 protein shake (36g pro/ 20 carb/ 5fat)

MID MORNING

! protein shake ( 30/ 40/6)

banana

LUNCH

egg salad brown baton. extra eggs :bounce:

5 jaffa cakes/ maybea full box 

1 apple

PRE-WORKOUT

protein shake

1 tin sardines

POSTWORKOUT

150g rice

chicken breast/steak/tuna steak or any other fresh meat

300g potatos

brocolli

1.5 HOUR BEFORE BED

2 bagals/ plain or w/ butter

1 protein shake

Genrally consume around 4-5 litres of water a day but i am going to up that as im on cycle now

TOTAL CALS --- 4700 ish

Working that out now, i have just realised theats a LOT of carbs. maybe i need to cut some of them out and replace with protein sorce


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks ok mate, i used Total Gainer from MP, tastes lush, mixes well & its only £23 or something, 34g pro / 48 carbs (9g sugar) / 9gs fat.. get about 30 servings a tub!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea as im a bit short on cash i got this it was only £31 5kg mate. not bad . around 50 servings


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

shoulder workout last night .. considering i tore my rotator 1 + year ago my strength is gradually going up. (still naggs me a bit, on shoulder workouts)

Facepulls 40kg/12 -- 50kg/8 -- 60kg/8

Dumbell press 40kg/12 -- 48kg/8

Barbell press 65kg12/ -- 75kg/10 -- 85kg/6

Side raise 12kg/10 -- 14/6

Front 24kg/10

Shrug Dumbell 38kg/10 -- 38kg/10

Shrug Barbell 140kg/6 superset REAR SHRUGS 80kg/7


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Quad and bicep today. Had a really good workout today.

Taking superdump max. Really giving me a pump. And blue poo haha

Leg extension. 90kg 12. 120kg 10. 140kg 5

Leg press. 190kg. 12. 210kg. 6. 220kg. 7

Walking lunges. 56kg. 20 reps

Bicep dumbell curls. 16kg. 12. 20kg 8

Preacher. 28kg. 10. 38kg. 8. 48kg. 6

Barbell curl. 20kg plus EZ bar. 10. [inside grip then 10 outside grip]

Hammer curl superset with forarm raises. To failiure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good workout mate, keep it up!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers bro. Gna try up the weight by 5kg every two weeks on most exercises. Compounds maybe every week.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Chest today. Loved the workout.

Seated chest press [upright]. 70kg 8 90kg. 8. 100kg. 8

Pec dec. 56kg 10. 70kg 8. 70kg 10

Incline press. Dumbell. 28kg. 10. 28kg 10

Decline dumbell. 28kg 8. 20kg 8

Cable crossover. Concentate on lower. 10kg. Burnout


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

monsterballs said:


> shoulder workout last night .. considering i tore my rotator 1 + year ago my strength is gradually going up. (still naggs me a bit, on shoulder workouts)
> 
> Facepulls 40kg/12 -- 50kg/8 -- 60kg/8
> 
> ...


Is that 40kg each arm or 20kg each arm


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

20kg each arm mate. Gota a naggiung shoulder injury so my shoulders are slowly catching up to my other weights p!ss poor I no lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Awsome back workout

Reps are up from last week...

Seated lat macine. 60kg 12. 80kg. 8. 100kg 10 PB

T bar row. 50kg 10 80kg 8 PB

Seated row 60kg 12 70kg 10. 80kg 8 PB

Single arm row 32kg 8 32kg 8

Deadlifts 100kg 12 140kg 8. 160kg 1  no belts avalible.

Middle back pulldowns 30kg to failure

I log weights on my phone as I go along. I noticed a good way to keep to rep ranges is ... Rather than writing how many reps u hit AFTER the set. Write it down before. Helps mentally! I'll NEVER go bak to my fone after the set and change reps LOWER.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> I log weights on my phone as I go along. I noticed a good way to keep to rep ranges is ... Rather than writing how many reps u hit AFTER the set. Write it down before. Helps mentally! I'll NEVER go bak to my fone after the set and change reps LOWER.


I do exactly the same mate and record my weights on my Iphone. Been doing it for the past 8 weeks and it helps as i try and beat it every week.

Subbed as well. Good luck!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good idea aint it. Each week I'm aiming to up the reps. And every 2 weeks up the weight


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo. Amazin shoulder workout today. Best in a loing time

Seated front delt press 60kg 12 75kg 8

Seated shouler press normal 50kg 10. 60kg 8

Side raise. 12.5kg 10. 17.5kg 8. 20kg 4

Rear press. 35kg 12. 55kg 8

Upright row 45kg 12. 50kg 8

Shrug 40kg 10. 3 sets of this

Now I no the weight ranges widley but I'm not confident on my shoulders as I've had my injury but now I'm logging progrrss I will keep from fluxuating with the weight ranges


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

On my 4th test jab now. Week n half in. Been on dbol for about 6 days. No weight gains yet but there is certainly size and strength. I love dbol lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

ok so before my cycle I forgot to take sum proper pics. But did find these `really well posed` ones pmsl. I've only put um on ere to look bk and compare. About 12st 6 there


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Awsome chest sesh today. Smashed all PB and loved every second!

A lot of ppl in the gtym noticing my size goin up lol

Seated pchest press. 80kg 10. 90kg 10. 100kg 10

Flat dumbell. 32kg 10. 38kg. 8

Decline. 80kg 10. 90kg 10

Pec dec. 63kg. 10. 70kg 10


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

13 stone squat 210 for 6 reps ... i would love to see a video i am just curious not saying you can't


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well ur right to say that mate. Leg press is 210. Squat it only 170. Cheers for mentionin that. Need to change it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Bicep and hamstrings

Preacher curl 40kg 12 45kg 10. 50kg 6

Db curls. 16kg 12 18kg 10 20kg 6

Hammer curls dm. 18kg. 8

Stiff leg deadlifts. 80kg 12. 90kg 12 100kg 8

Sumo deadlifts. 80kg 12 80kg 12

Leg curls. 40kg 12 50kg 10 60kg 8


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Cycle update now...

Week 3 of test. Week 2 of dbol. Weight has gone up 6lbs. Due to start deca today. Been a little pussy about injecting last few times, I don't no why but as soon as the pin pierces the skin its hurts a lot and is so painfull to go any further. So I just rejabbed somewhere else.

Not sure what this is, don't think its scar tissue as I do rotate sites each jab. Looking to do delts or pec today, but gna have to read up on them cos s far I've only done quads and glutes


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed!! not been on for a long time due to braking yet another laptop, but back on now and will read through your log in the morning. cycle looks good, kill it.

Dan


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Hows the cycle going bud?


----------

